# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Round to nearest 100?

## twixthecat

:EEK!: How do I add a formula to excel to round a number to the nearest 100? 

Eg 1445 would need to be rounded down to 1400 or 1175 would become 1200? 

The numbers are already integers. Floor and ceiling formula seem almost to work, but I need to to automatically round up if 50 or over and round down if 49 or under. 

Thanks

----------


## squiggler47

look at mround, you will need analasys tool pack installed

or =round(a1/100,0)*100

----------


## dominicb

Good afternoon twixthecat

You couold use floor if you add 49 to your sum, eg :
*=FLOOR(1445+49,100)* will return 1400
*=FLOOR(1175+49,100)* will return 1200
You don't say what your original formula is, so you would have to work that into the solution.

(Or you could use *CEILING* and -49 to the formula)

HTH

DominicB

----------


## Khalique Ahmed

I feel mround formula is working properly no need to give any extra condition just
`=MROUND(D24,100)
this will round the nearest 100. 
floor formula is also works same but if value is 150 then , =floor(a1+49,100)  = 100 while mround result will be 200.

----------


## royUK

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------


## daddylonglegs

You can use a regular round function, to round A1 to the nearest 100

=ROUND(A1,-2)

----------


## littledobby

For me it needed to be ROUNDUP rather than just ROUND.  This:

=ROUNDUP(A2,-2)

I'm using Excel 2007.

----------

